# XMAS IN PARIS/DISNEYLAND CAMPING



## 92429 (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking of spending Xmas/new Year in either Paris or Disneyland has anyone any tips or pitfalls I should know about.
Anyone any suggestions as to where we could stay?
I would rather go on you guys and gals ideas than any guidebook.
What security would you siggest for our motorhome too to minimise any problems without getting too scary.
Thank you to you all


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hey there Jude,
We started motorhoming in Sept 2002, and decided to jump in with both feet by going to Disneyland for three days over that New Year.
Initially we reserved a site at Camping Parc de la Colline on the Disney side of Paris.
We turned up at he side and found it a bit bleak and cheerless, and would not recommend it. However the next morning we drove to Disney and were amazed to see all the motorhomes in a separate section of the car park!
Without further ado we cancelled further nights at the camp site, paid up and returned to Disney the next day, and spent 2 nights - including New Years Eve - in Disneyland car park.
Cost at that time was reasonable - perhaps £12 a night - and well worth it for the convenience. We were able to nip out to the van for a rest whenever we felt like it, and when the celebrations finished we were tucked up within half an hour!
The car park is right next to the park entrance, there is an ablutions block at the bottom of the car park, but you will not have any electric hook up.
If this facility is still available it is well worth considering.

I hope this helps.
Good luck
 Korky


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It is, we often use it, 20€ (euros) a night. Toilet and shower block close by, no electric hook up, no fill up or dumping facilities but we have never had a problem.

All day in the parks, pop out for lunch in the van and you save a fortune on park prices.


----------



## 92429 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that info, it sounds excellent now for the next question......... where's the best place to be situated from there for Paris???
You guys and gals are great.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Paris from Disney, easy!

Train station at Disney direct to Paris, can't remember the cost, but heaps better than driving or parking in Paris itself.

Enjoy!

Phoenix


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

*parking at disney*

hi everyone 
is this parking at disney an official aire or do you just pay disney? 
how many spots are there?
does it get full? 
can or do you have to book ?

sorry for a load of questions.just like to be knowing 
thanks

julie


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

We have just returned from France and stayed at Disney for 20 euros a night (midnight to midnight). We stayed 2 nights and therefore should have paid 60 euros, but no one checked our ticket so we only (!!) paid 40.
The camping area of the car park was less than 10% full so there is no problem to get a place even though it was half term week.
As you leave the site there is a filling station with an excellent service point where you can empty/refill tanks, etc. at 6 euros for 15 minutes. You can then re-enter Disney if you wish- I drove away quickly, never to return! The kids did enjoy it, but I don't really think it lived up to their expectations, although it lived up to mine, old grouch that I am!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Car park is massive and I've rarely seen it anywhere near full. 20 Euro charge is per calender day. However we have always asked nicely at the ticket booths saying we will be leaving quite early before the park opens the next day and we haven't been charged for that morning. Anyway I don't think they check until at least mid morning so you could be up early and gone quite easily.

Enjoy.


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

*disneyland parking*

hi 
thanks for the replys that's great information. 
we are planning to go next may school holidays for the week our children are only 6 and 7 so the nearer to the park the better and didn't want to be paying for loads of facilities on a park that we wouldn't use. 
the train into paris sounds good too . 
thanks again 
julie


----------



## 92896 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Great to find all the information I needed about a proposed trip to disney.

Does anyone know exactly which car park is the one for motorhomes.

I was told there are three different car parks , but cant seem to find out which one is the right one.

Thanks

Zeb


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Motorhome car park.

As you approach keep to the right, little motorhome symbols/pictures will direct you to the right of the travelators. The car/'van park is in front of you with lots of motorhomes in it! The toilet/shower block is well to the right.

Basically if you imagine a huge square cut down the middle by the travelators. Cars are on the left. Top right (nearest entrance) disabled cars/motorhomes, most of middle right is for coaches and bottom right for motorhomes.

Hope that makes some sort of sense!


----------

